# Toshiba L750-X5318 Review



## kashyapd (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

This is my first review of the product so apologies for any mistakes. After doing lot of thinking. I finally bought the Toshiba L750-X5318.

WHY Toshiba ?
As working in IT Industry, knew that Toshiba makes one of the most reliable products in the industry (fingers crossed for mine one.. ). Also price to product config ratio, I found it better for Toshiba.

WHAT I Got ?

*Toshiba Satellite L750-X5318*

CPU Technology 
Intel® CoreTM i5-2430M Processor
2.4 GHz with Turbo Boost technology up to 3.0 GHz (3MB Cache) 

Operating System 
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 32 bit/ 64 bit

Memory Slot 
System Memory (expandability):
upto 8 GB DDR3
Memory Slot 1 (GB): 4GB DDR3 1333 MHz
Memory Slot 2 (GB): None 

Screen Size / Display (cms) 
39.6cms (15.6) HD Clear SuperView Led Backlit TFT display CSV Screen (16:9 aspect ratio) 
Resolution: 1366 X 768 pixels 

Graphics 
Mobile Intel® HM65 Express Chipset
1 GB (DDR3) NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 525M Graphics

Hard Disk Drive (HDD) 
640GB 5400 rpm SATA

Optical Disk Drive (ODD) 
8x DVD-SuperMulti +-R DL (SATA) 

Interfaces 
2 x USB2.0, 1 x USB3.0 (supports “Sleep & Charge”), HDMI, RJ45, RGB, Headphone/Bridge Media Slot (3in1, SD, MMC, MS)

Sound System 
Built in Speakers, 16-bit Stereo
Intel® High Definition Audio support 

Webcamera 
1.3MP Web Camera with Microphone 

Pointing Device 
Touchpad: Multi-touch touchpad with gesture support

Battery 
6 Cell Lithium-Ion Battery 

+ Laptop Bag + Mouse + USB Card Reader + Cleaning kit, USB pwered LED Standin Light, Screen Guard, keyboard guard

Software: Microsoft Office Starter + whole list of Toshiba softwares

One Year International Onsite Warranty

Overall Cost: 42 K (inclusive everything)

Let me start with following pointers:

Build Quality : Excellent
Toshiba's are known for their superior build quality and this one is no exception either. Also bit of fingerprint magnet but you can leave with it I guess. Separate buttons for two mouse keys. Mouse lock button for accedental prevention of mouse movement (if you are streaming HD movie to your LED TV). 
Very Thin and 2.4 KG ONLY.
Keyboard is good (although it is not a chicklet) but one plus is there is a dedicated NUM-PAD (very usefule for me)

Rating : 8/10

Look : Average
Well Toshiba do not make the best looking laptops. I would rate the look of this as average. It has a good amount of gloss to it but comparing with other brands such Apple,Sony, this will stand second/third to them. It is still far better than DELL's, Acer, HP of this range. I would still rate it as average.

Rating : 6/10


Performance : Excellent
This one characteristic, I would rate Toshiba very high. The laptop is super smooth and fast. loading time is approx a min. or less. This is with all the bundled software (some of them are useless) installed and running. Also, Norton Internet Security (Some of you may know how Norton eats system resources) is on with full features. i5 Processor and 4 GB is at best here. Programs open quickly.

Rating : 9/10

Display & Graphics : Good

It has LED Backlit dispay. The screen is great and picture/movies look crisp and clean. It has Nvidia GT 525M 1 GB DDR3 Card. I am yet to check the effect of HD, Gaming. However, whatever HD playback that I performed till date has given very good results. The screen is 15.6 Wide.

Rating : 7/10

Battery Life: Below Avg

General Purpose batter life that I have utilized is about 3.5 Hrs. This is below industry avg. of atleast 4 Hrs. so this one lacks in it. It works smooth and there is hardly any heating of laptop surfaces.

Rating : 5/10

Other minor things:

Camera: 1.3 Megapixel does its job well. Picture quality is strictly avg. but enough to get a smile on your face for those video Chats.

Sound: This is one area where there is big imp. needed. Sound is LOW (in actual sense Low) compare to other laptop brands. If you want to watch a movie or want to use system speakers for AV chats then ensure that you are at quiet place else you will have trouble hearing the audio. Recommend to use headphones or external speakers for better higher volume levels.

Trackpad: Multitouch with separate mouse keys so its good and responsive.

Price to performance : Being in the industry, I knew a thing about this. Although this is not a strong performance laptop. This will suit the needs of avg guy who wants to have good laptop with better configs. Lots of bundled software helps you a do things. Windows 7 Home Premium is great and works well.

Overall Ratings: 8/10

I hope this information is helpful.

Thank You,

Kashyap


----------

